# BSNL bill help!



## the.kaushik (Nov 18, 2007)

I got my first bill details recently! Got huge bill and shocked!
When i saw the details i saw that there was something called "Miscellaneous Facility Charges" and its 1500!
What charge is that? Any body know about it?

Also there was a "Less Adjustment Amount" of 500 what is that for!


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 18, 2007)

What is your plan?  And u have not specified if it is a Dataone or else.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe its the bill for your modem...


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 19, 2007)

its dataone.. i applied for broadband but didnt got it still now!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2007)

That is interesting.. 

did you fill form to use your own modem or bsnl modem ! Seems like nividia800 is guesing right


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 21, 2007)

ok guys i asked those crap peoples call center and this is how they cut the money:
Miscellaneous Facility Charges includes 1000rs safe deposit which is refundable and 500 rs installation charge...
Less Adjustment Amount is the charge which they have refunded me because i paid 500 during applying for connection! 
Crap people with crap things!
I logged in there site to see my call details. There are 2 links where in one i can see all the numbers to which i called and the other where i can see all calls cost in total..
The second one works But clicking on the first one if i select any month it gives me  "Internal Servlet Exception.."the http 500 exception  LOL :O
IS THAT FOR ALL?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Oye.. where are you loggin for that ?


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 22, 2007)

*210.212.204.4:3307/login.jsp
thats the link


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 22, 2007)

it is modem charges n registration fees

modem = 1200 /- 
registration 150 /- 
plus tax 150 /- 


india roxxx lol..


----------

